# Merry Christmas to all ect



## mysteryscribe (Dec 24, 2006)

Merry Christmas to all and to All a good night.


----------



## windrivermaiden (Dec 24, 2006)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!


----------



## Peanuts (Dec 24, 2006)

Ditto!


----------



## hkdigit (Dec 24, 2006)

Merry Xmas


----------



## terri (Dec 26, 2006)

Hope you had a great Christmas, Charlie!    Looking ahead to a Happy New Year.


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 26, 2006)

thanks .. and merry chrsitmas to you too!


----------

